# Haunted Radio (05/29/13)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we kick off our annual "Summer of Slaughter" with week 2 of our "Halfway to Halloween" celebration with news on the Buffalo Zombie Mud Run, ScareLA, Horror Camp Live, the Great Horror Campout, Sinister Pointe's 2nd annual Dark Market, the Abominable Dr. Phibes, and more!!

Then, we give you next week's full list of DVD releases, and then we review "The Lords of Salem." Then, our demonic DJ spins you around the "Vortex" with a classic Halloween song. All of this and several haunted attraction sound clips to put you in the Halloween mood. all of this and so much more on the May 29 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

